# Mogul sockets



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

Are these useable or should I stay away from them? Thnx.


----------



## HGB (Nov 9, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Are these useable or should I stay away from them? Thnx.




what do you mean useable? most HID lights use mogul base sockets and dont know how ya would use one without a mogul socket..

sorry a bit confused on your question


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

Hate to semi-hijack the thread, but seen sockets. I seen a 70W MH with a medium base. Does that mean it will work in a regular light fixture?
but noticed anything over 70W had to be a mogul socket with a ballast. I know I should know this, but if there is a way to add light cheaply I'm all for that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

Excuse me HGB ...I didn't know hid lights only worked with mogul sockets. Now I do. Didn't mean to boggle you with the question. I'm new at this stuff, you shouldn't drink so much coffee...think it makes you tense.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml on this page I found mogul sockets that work in standard 110/120 volt outlet. Now, let me clarify so noone gets offended I know less than them, i'm new to this lighting stuff. I didn't know if you could use hid in these or not...it doesn't specify. If you know something about it...let me know!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

Those Flos already have a ballast built into it. I WOULD NOT screw an HPS or MH bulb into one. 
HPS and MH require ignitors, transformers, and capacitors to operate.
The Flo already has that built into the base. 
You would have to by the socket adapter 18 bucks and there flo with it another 70 bucks. 88 bucks for 125 watts of florou light.
or you could go to insidesun.com and get a
250W HPS with ballast, reflector, and bulb for $105 bucks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

Thnx alot! I was looking at those exact setups. Now, refurbished lights are just as good as new ones, right? Thnx again.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

All a "refurb" one is. an old case with all new parts. 
Its a way to save some bucks. My 250W Refurb from there works like a champ. 
I didn't get there hanging kit for like 10-20 bucks extra. I went to wal-mart and bought a chain some hooks and stuff for under 3 bucks and made one. I would get an extra bulb you can find em cheaper elsewhere online. but always have a spare bulb handy. Nothing worse than a burn-out 1/2 way through flower.


----------



## HGB (Nov 9, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Excuse me HGB ...I didn't know hid lights only worked with mogul sockets. Now I do. Didn't mean to boggle you with the question. I'm new at this stuff, you shouldn't drink so much coffee...think it makes you tense.



say bombbud,

like mutt said over 70 watt are mogul base and no you cant just plug the small one's into a socket either mutt  

as for coffee or being tense..... not here hehe just didnt understand what ya meant like i said... now i do hehe....

peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

lol, thnx!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> no you cant just plug the small one's into a socket either mutt


 
Yeah I did a ton of reading on those tiny bulbs today. Figured that one out. Hey it was a dream man.   I did go get myself a pre-paid card and going to e-conolight and just buying a few ballast kits and some bulbs.


----------



## HGB (Nov 9, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> lol, thnx!



your welcome mang  

good karma and good grow'n to ya


----------



## HGB (Nov 9, 2006)

Mutt if ya want i got a couple links to some 85  watt  cfl's  that kick *** and at a good price....  full spectrum is like 30 bucks and 3000k is like 35 buck's.....

had alot of good luck use'n these and have a couple of the bigger ones as well

nice lights if ya want to mix up ya veg with a small hps for mass growth with tight nodes.....

later


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah man, I'm up for anything. Those HID ballasts tend to "heat" things up. Flos would be great. I'm actually wanting to add more spectrum to the flower area.


----------



## HGB (Nov 10, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Yeah man, I'm up for anything. Those HID ballasts tend to "heat" things up. Flos would be great. I'm actually wanting to add more spectrum to the flower area.



HERE's the full spectrum at 25 bucks

and the 3k for 35 HERE

peace bro

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

I know whats going in my MOM box now.  
Thanks a million HGB. :48:


----------



## HGB (Nov 10, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I know whats going in my MOM box now.
> Thanks a million HGB. :48:



any time amigo


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 15, 2006)

Great link HGB!!!! Thnx!


----------



## HGB (Nov 16, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Great link HGB!!!! Thnx!



no prob


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 19, 2006)

Hiya Mutt,
               I was just checkin out that 250W HPS with ballast, Could you please tell me roughly what that unit weighs and how many plants ya figure you could flower under it. Also do you just aim a fan at it to keep it cool?
                                     Thanks


----------

